# Mites or Fleas?



## crabshel (Jan 19, 2008)

We rescued a pigeon and he is recovering very well! We'd like to put him in a coop and run that we used for our chickens when they were young, so he can have a large space outside during his recovery. Anyway, before we put him out there, we need to treat him for mites or whatever he has (the run shares a fence with our chickens and I'd hate for these little critters to spread!). These things are light tan with lots of legs...almost like a really tiny, almost microscopic spider-like thing. I am aware that I can use Sevin Dust and sprays, but I have few concerns about them. First, and foremost, he is feral and HATES being touched or picked up, treating him while protecting his eyes and head will be more fun than I and he'd like to have...unless absolutely necessary. For the chickens we use Diatomaceous Earth since they take dirt baths. I know pigeons don't take dirt baths, but can DE be used in a different way? Are there other options that we can use while he is in the cage before we move him to his new temp. home? I'd just like to know if there are any alternatives out there. If we have to use the spray or dust, how often does he need to be treated to make the critters go away? Thanks in advance!!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I don't think the DE will work for our pigeon friend... I've not seen a pigeon take a dust bath, but they will do water baths like crazy. S/he will take a bath if you provide a bath pan .. small cat littler box works well with about 2 inches of water in it. Do you have Ivomec? That will work with just a drop on the back of the neck and it will get the parasites. The Sevin works great, but you do have to be able to hold and dust the bird  I'd suggest braving it and spraying or dusting the pigeon and then a day or so later offering a nice bath pan .. I'll bet all is well after that!

Terry


----------



## crabshel (Jan 19, 2008)

One day of the spraying wouldn't be so bad. I was thinking we'd have to do this 'dance' several times.  I don't have any Ivomec, but if the Feed Store does, I can pick some up. The bath seems like the best idea and he wouldn't even know that he was being treated for mites!


----------



## kaftar (Jun 18, 2007)

*Feather Mites*

I had a problem with feather mites also and the best thing that worked out for me was the Feather mites/lice spray that they sell at PETCO stores. If you just cover the birds head with a small object and couple of sprays under the wings & at the base of its tail feathers where they usualy like to hide and the back of the neck and they will all be gone. After a few days offer a water bath and your bird will be free of feather mites for good.


----------



## crabshel (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks Kaftar! I ended getting the mite and lice spray and sprayed the bird, placed him in a temp. place and cleaned and sprayed the cage. I will offer him a water bath in a few days as you and Terry have recommended. 

Regarding worming. NO ONE around here has good wormers like I've seen mentioned in this forum! I ended finding (my only choice) Wazine-17, which people have said is great for roundworm. THe brid has no symptoms and healthy looking poop, but as I said, it is precautionary. Should I try to find something that will help with coccidia or without symptoms am I probably ok? I can get livestock vaccines and treatments, but gosh-forbid someone wants to deworm a bird (including chickens!). Never thought it'd be so hard to find..I drove around for 3 hrs! ha ha!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Crabshel,

If the bird has good looking poops, is eating and drinking well, and is not losing weight, I don't think you need to worry about treating for coccidiosis (at least not at this point). If you search on Wazine here on P-T, I think there is a recent thread about the product .. might even be one of your threads ..

Terry


----------



## crabshel (Jan 19, 2008)

We dewormed our bird last night and I woke up to spagetti in his poop this morning! For such a little bird, he (or she) had a bunch of 1.5 to 2 in worms! We have now named the bird "Angel" for angel hair pasta! HA HA It is gender neutral too! 

Just one quick question. I just cleaned his coop yesterday afternoon and this morning removed his poops/worms. Do I need to clean it again so he doesn't get a reinfestation from eggs or something, or with his treatment should we be ok to thoroughly clean the cage as normal (in a few days/week or so)?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Too funny! 
I'll bet Angel feels better now...poor bird.
I think it wise to be very diligent in cleaning up those wormy poops.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

crabshel said:


> Do I need to clean it again so he doesn't get a reinfestation from eggs or something, or with his treatment should we be ok to thoroughly clean the cage as normal (in a few days/week or so)?


You need to retreat in about two weeks, check the label. The instructions should be there. I would use a good disinfectent that is safe for birds.


----------



## crabshel (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks Tressa for your advice. I read the instructions previously, but it doesn't specify the procedures to prevent relapse since it is a direct cycle parasite. I'll disinfect it next time I change it. Meanwhile, I'll just keep taking out the poos.

How long will he be pooping worms? He was given the dewormer on Saturday! Poor guy (or girl)...he must feel so much better not having all those worms in this intestines! He seems more active now, but then again, that may be from adjusting to the new environment.

Also, how trustworthy is the "head over the wing to clean - it's a male, head bent down under the wing to clean - its a girl" thing?? This bird always goes over, is aggressive (but it's a feral, so that's expected), but doesn't every coo (except once he/she gave low coos). I'd watch how he/she drinks water, but the bird won't drink in front of us (but the water is always drinks it). Just curious.


----------

